# Here's a BBQ cook-off in Fort Worth, June 11-12, 2010..



## andywhite (May 4, 2010)

"Cops For Kids" BBQ Cook-off..

http://www.ibcabbq.org/flyers2010/fwcopsforkids.pdf


----------

